# Issues with hard drive swap...



## csparks (Mar 11, 2006)

I had an HDVR2 whose hard drive died a horrible death. So, I bought a new hard drive, and used MFSTools to take the image from my RCA DVR80 and put it on the new drive to go back into the hdvr2. So, everything works great, and the HDVR2 now can view programming, but can not record anything (says there is a hardware error). So, I do a clear and delete because I can't think of anything else to do and it sounded like a good idea at the time. So, now my question after reading through the forums a bit is: Do I have to use an HDVR2 image to get the HDVR2 to work again? 

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Normally yes. But a clear and delete everything would not hurt and might work.


----------



## csparks (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, the issue here is that the clear and delete has been running for 24+ hours...I thought I saw the name of someone who could get me an HDVR2 image....anyone know who I can PM?

Thanks!


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

You got Mail!


----------



## csparks (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! Got the image and all is well except for the error 51 message....if it doesn't go away, then another clear and delete may be in order, but at least I can watch TV tonight.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

csparks said:


> Thanks guys! Got the image and all is well except for the error 51 message....if it doesn't go away, then another clear and delete may be in order, but at least I can watch TV tonight.


Right ... a "clear and delete everything" is the way to fix the Error 51 problem.


----------

